# RecipeDB - Doc's Kolsch



## Doc (12/2/08)

Doc's Kolsch  Ale - Kölsch  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Made the final 6 in the 2005 Paddy's Comp.Mash @ 66degCSingle Infusion   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.62 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.62 kg JWM Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      74 g Spalter (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    23 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 25mins)       Yeast     200 ml White Labs WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch       Misc     2 tsp Yeast Nutrient    1 tablet Whirfloc         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 29.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 12 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## Fents (12/2/08)

what hops and yeast doc?

gonna have to give kolsch another crack after my last shocker. such an unforgiving style too.


----------



## Doc (12/2/08)

Fents said:


> what hops and yeast doc?
> 
> gonna have to give kolsch another crack after my last shocker. such an unforgiving style too.



You must have checked it out too quickly.
The recipe is complete now.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Fents (12/2/08)

yep did too. looks the goods.


----------

